# Peter Feltham



## JANE RUSHIN (Mar 17, 2009)

Looking for Peter Feltham aged late 50's (approx) was at Warsach school of nav, late 60's, was possibly an engineer.


----------



## CraigH (Nov 21, 2008)

JANE RUSHIN said:


> Looking for Peter Feltham aged late 50's (approx) was at Warsach school of nav, late 60's, was possibly an engineer.


Sailed with an engineer iby that name in OCL/P&OCL during the 80's, don't know if he's the same one.


----------



## fwp1234 (May 24, 2013)

*pete feltham from fred perry*

Hullo Jane, I was searching on the internet for people I once knew and your name came up looking for Pete in 2009! I have not seen him for years but what are you up to? I am living in Shrewsbury 3 grown up kids and a good wife who has managed to keep me sorted out in this crazy world. Hope you will reply, Fred Perry. 
Please PM Fred via the site message system.


----------

